# 07 Kona Stuff or 07 Giant STP 1?



## _s4ndwich (May 14, 2007)

Which one should I get?
I looked at both of their specs and they have lots of the same components
ie: marzocchi dirt jumper 3, Hayes HFX9 disc hydrolic discs, shimano derailleurs

specs:
http://www.giant-bicycle.com/en-CA/bikes/mountain/740/26932/
http://www.konaworld.com/bikes/2k7/STUFF/index.html

I will do light dirt jumping, trail, and urban, but nothing ridiculous cause i'm a beginner.

I need to know if STP is lighter by a lot though, because i would probably choose it over kona stuff, which is 33.7 pounds according to the site.

if they both end up around the same stock weight i will choose kona because it is cheaper than STP by a few hundred bucks, and seems more sturdy in the frame.

I can't buy lighter parts yet, just getting this bike will be a financial stretch, so i am talking stock weights for now.

Opinions on both bikes would be great, thanks!


----------



## Grimzentide (May 31, 2007)

Why not the stp1 2008 model which was just released?


----------



## _s4ndwich (May 14, 2007)

i didn't know they released an 08 model, is it available in north america now? what are the upgrades from the 07 model? thanks


----------



## robscomputer (Mar 21, 2005)

I saw the link for the 2008's but it's the Euro market. Even the fall edition of the STP isn't realeased yet and it's a 07.

Here's the 2008 STP's.

http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-AU/bikes/mountain/168/

Rob


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

I have an 07 Kona Shred (I was on a budget too... if 700 bucks can be considered "cheap"), and yeah, it does feel a little heavy. My hops aren't very high with it yet... lol... maybe i need to eat more Wheaties and get in more practice... In any case, it does feel very solid and I like it bombing down trails and hopping over short stuff.

I haven't checked out the STP though, so i can't vouch for it.

Test ride em and let us know how they feel for ya. Best of luck!


----------



## Grimzentide (May 31, 2007)

*Upgrades over 07 STP 1	*
· Marzocchi DJ2 suspension fork
· Raceface Evolve DH crankset
· Raceface Diablous chainguide
· Shimano M485 hydraulic disc brakes

*Upgrades over STP 2 *
· Marzocchi DJ2 suspension fork
· Raceface Evolve DH crankset
· Raceface Diablous chainguide
· Shimano M485 hydraulic disc brakes
· Shimano Deore Rear derailleur
· Maxxis Holy Roller tyres

*size: *regular:13.5, large:14.5
*colours: *Matte Black + Matte Grey
*frame: *ALUXX alloy: double butted, integrated gusset w/CNC BB yoke
*fork: *Marzocchi DJ 2 QR20 100mm/4"
*rear derailleur: *Shimano Deore 8 speed
*front derailleur: * 
*shifters: *Shimano Alivio 8 speed
*crankset: *Raceface Evolve DH X-type 36T w/bashguard
*bottom bracket: *Raceface Evolve DH X-Type integrated, outboard
*shift/chain guide: *Raceface Diablous
*chain: *Shimano IG 8 speed
*cassette: *SRAM PG850 11-28T
*brakes: *Shimano M485 Hydraulic w/6" 6-bolt rotors
*brake levers: *Shimano M485 hydraulic
*hubs	Fr: *Formula 20mm | Rr: Shimano M475 8sp cassette disc
*rims: *Sun Rhyno Lite XL 26 x 36H w/eyelets
*spokes: *14G stainless
*tyres: *Maxxis Holly Roller 2.4"
*pedals: *Wellgo alloy platform, cr-mo axle
*h.bar/stem: *Raceface Ride low rise/40mm stem
*seat post: *Raceface Ride alloy 30.9
*saddle: *SDG Bel Air
*grips: *Giant Kraton


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Weight should definitely not be a concern to you for a DJ bike, sure it's nice to have a light bike, but you may sacrifice strength if you go too light.

To be honest, their weights are very similar, and IMO both feel lighter than they are. The claimed weight of 33.7 is probably a bit off, I'd say more around 35, same goes for the stock geared stp with both brakes. Both are very capable bikes as well, able to take a beating, although from what I've seen on these forums, STP's seem to have a ever-so-slightly weaker frame.

If you are more into dirt jumping + trail than you are shredding the streets, I'd go kona, they feel very stable in the air, nice dialed geometry, and their chainstays and wheelbase is long enough to hold their own on the trails. Mind you for street riding, that same longer wheelbase will play agaisnt you in more technical tricks like manuals and spins.

If you ride more street or even skatepark + DJ rather than trails, then the STP just might be it. Nice and short wheelbase, short chainstays, a bit more snappy of the front end, probably a tad more flickable. Downside: it won't handle trails as nicely as the Kona, but it will work.

Hope this helped!


----------



## _s4ndwich (May 14, 2007)

hey, thanks for your input. I guess weight is no longer a factor if they both weigh around 35 pounds. a few more questions.

Concerning the "weaker" frame of the giant, I don't plan on going to whistler with it more than once every few months in the warm seasons, will even that be enough stress to crack a frame in a few years? (assuming I do have a few bails here and there)

Would the longer wheelbase of a kona work against me THAT much when trying to wheelie, manual, hop, or spin? I can't find any exact measurements of the wheelbase on their site.

How would a giant STP fair on jumps and drops? could the chain/seatstays take the pressure?

EDIT: according to the kona site, the stuff has an adjustable chainstay length. should I just buy a kona and adjust the chainstay length for street/urban? would this weaken the frame in any way? should I do it or is it already way too long or any street riding? 

Giant STP 1 wheelbase: 41.6" small, 42.6" large

exerpt from the site:
Dirt Jump - Shred 20 / Shred 24 / Stuff 24 / Shred / Scrap / Stuff / Cowan
* Forged bottom brackets
* Forged and machined head tubes
* Forged disc compatible dropouts with replaceable derailleur hangers
* Forged chain stay yolks ( Stuff / Cowan )
* Adjustable chain stay length ( Stuff / Cowan )


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

_s4ndwich said:


> hey, thanks for your input. I guess weight is no longer a factor if they both weigh around 35 pounds. a few more questions.
> 
> Concerning the "weaker" frame of the giant, I don't plan on going to whistler with it more than once every few months in the warm seasons, will even that be enough stress to crack a frame in a few years? (assuming I do have a few bails here and there)
> 
> ...


Neither frame will hold you back at whistler, and both will take the drops, but I venture to say that with the longer wheelbase and slacker head angle, the kona stuff will feel better when pointed downhill.

The chainstays on the STP are nearly a whole inch shorter. It makes for a much easier to manual hop and generally throw around bike. The Kona won't hold you back, you'll get used to it, but it'll be a little harder at first. They upgraded to the cowan frame this year, better aluminum, adjustable drop-outs and what not.

I highly suggest you give both a test ride, they are both very capable and versatile bikes. I'd pick the one you feel best on. If the stuff isn't available in your size, try another model of the DJ line, they all size up the same.

Cheers!


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

go stp.

the kona has a shitty frame with aweful geo. and terrible spec.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> go stp.
> 
> the kona has a shitty frame with aweful geo. and terrible spec.


Care to back that up with some hard facts? I rode one for a year and it was awesome. I've also ridden the STP. Both are nice bikes, but both are targeted at different things.


----------



## _s4ndwich (May 14, 2007)

Hey again, i just found out that one of my LBS is selling the giant STP 07 for pretty much the same price as the kona, so pricing is no longer a factor.

After browsing the forums and reading a few reviews, i've seen lots of horror stories about the giant STP frame cracking/breaking... I definitely don't want my investment to go to waste like that. 

Sometimes me and my friends ride through some DJs in the back woods.. Some of the jumps are pretty big, i havent tried those ones yet, but if I get the STP, I'm afraid if I spend lots of time on the jumps with my friends the frame might crack 

Any more opinions on this? do you really have to huck the STP before it breaks or is it just not meant to take that kind of stress?


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

go stp, alot more movable


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

if your a beginner I seriously doubt that you are going to break an STP, unless you are doing drops to flat or big drops its just not going to happen at your skill level. The kona is going to ride like ****, just get the STP and be done with it.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> The kona is going to ride like ****, just get the STP and be done with it.


Just out of curiosity, why do you say the Kona will ride like ****? I bought one and I've been pretty happy with it. I agree with Snaky that they're aimed at different things, (when I bought mine, I wanted a bike that could handle downhill and less messing around on the street). The Kona and the Giant are both sweet; if they weren't, why would so many people be riding them?

_s4ndwich: Did you test-ride them yet? I'd like to know how they felt to you.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

atomrcrkhsbiker said:


> go stp.
> 
> the kona has a shitty frame with aweful geo. and terrible spec.


whats wrong with the kona frame. The adjustable chainstays are great. the frame is bomproof and it can handle downhill/freeride. i've haven't heard about any major issues with a kona frame whereas i have heard stuff about stp's cracking. 
also why would he not be able to break any stp frame. you can break a frame on any jump. all you need to do is land it horribly.


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

the_godfather said:


> also why would he not be able to break any stp frame. you can break a frame on any jump. all you need to do is land it horribly.


but if you are a beginner do you really think that you are going to be riding jumps big enough that when you case you will break a frame? I think not. people can be so stupid sometimes: just because the frame has broken in the past under a good rider hitting large jumps, doesn't mean that some noob with little to no skill is gonna break it on a 2ft double.

If the creator of this thread is indeed amazing at biking then it is POSSIBLE but still unlikely that hes gonna beak the frame. But as he stated in his first post in the thread, he is a beginner.


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i was a beginner 3-4months ago. i've gone from not being able to do the small >2ft doubles to regularly hitting some of the bigger jumps which are 4ft+. i know thats not really that big but it really does make a huge amount of difference to the amount of air you can get. When i go next time im gonna start jumping some of the 6ft jumps. Thats how quickly you can progress.


----------



## 181 (Mar 25, 2007)

Man I wouldn't really worry about the frame on the STP, yea after a while it might crack but Giant gives a lifetime replacement warranty on them. My only gripe about the STP is the low bar height combined with the longish wheelbase makes the bike noticable harder to bunny hop and such compared to some other bikes. But this inturn makes the bike really stable and with some different tires its not such a bad trail bike, plus on DJs you dont really notice it. So I would say go with the STP as long as you aren't going to primarily use it in a skatepark.


----------



## nyquist124 (Feb 25, 2006)

i was also looking into getting the 07' stp there none availiable in the US and they stopped producing them... i just got off the phone with the giant distributor and the specs on the 08 stp will be released in about a week... all he was able to tell me was it will have a better fork, they reinforced the frame, and that it will now come in yellow and black. luckily i had put a down payment on the 07' stp and my lbs is honoring that price even though the new 08' will cost more. so i get a good deal on an 08' stp i just have to wait a couple more weeks.


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

atomrcrkhsbiker doesn't seem to be able to back up his comments. The geometery of the Konas is great...almost half the field at the slopestyle comp at Crankworx CO was running Konas.

I have ridden both and that's what you should do...ride both. Decide for yourself. I sell Kona and the Stuff just doesn't fit me right. The Giant doesn't work for me either. I have short legs and a super long torso. I ride a DMR Transition 26. The point is you should ride both.

Since we are talking about the 2008's too, the 2008 Stuff will be $100 cheaper than last year and is speced as follows:

MARZOCCHI DIRT JUMPER 2 100MM TRAVEL FORK
FSA GRAVITY MOTOX
MEGAEXO ISIS CRANK/BB
HAYES STROKER RYDE HYDRAULIC DISC BRAKES
COWAN SIGNATURE GRIPS
MAXXIS HIGH ROLLER 26 X 2.35 TIRES

It's blue and white...and will not have the adjustable drop-outs of the current model.

Good Luck!


----------



## Pantelis (Apr 4, 2006)

I would go with the STP. This kid i know has a Stuff, and i absolutely hate it. I hate the geometry.


----------



## Tom Yearby (May 7, 2008)

I own a 2008 Giant STP that they sent me from their Europe factory in Holland after i broke an old 06 frame. 
there are notable differences to the frame that i snapped however. 
the 06 didnt have a CNC bb yoke whioch stiffens the back end and it didnt have a fluid formed frame which is thicker but still strong and light.
I also have a 04 Kona cowan which shares the same frame as the 05,06,and 07 ones but has different graphics. 
If you want my opinion i think the STP is much faster snappier and geneally smoother than the kona, because it has a 12'' frame whereas the cowan is bigger at 15''
the kona however has more character and feels solid! 
the STP however is solid, ive done trails, stairs, street and skateparks on it and it never lets me down. 
i run it with 24''s on both the giant and kona and theyfeel smoother and run faster.
i used to ride 26''s and hated 24''s but they are smooth.
i also run rockshox pikes at 120mm on both on a medium soft setting and the stp is easier to spin, manual and fakie as well as jump, balance and go fast on. 
as a full build it is 4lbs lighter than the kona bt every bit as strong. the 07/08 stp frame is a bargain 
if you buy it as a full bike, try and upgrade it as you go along and it will never ever let you down.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

holy thread revival :O


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

no kidding


----------

